# last day in my Grey Lowtide 25 in ML 1-15-11



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

F150screw and I suppose to meet up this morning for Mosquito lagoon fishing but He decided to call it off because He has take take care the girls from hangover Friday Night :roll: .  So I got there at the Riverbreeze State Park at 7am.  The water is extremely low and clear, but I have no plm running my LT25 into Slippery Creek heading to 3 sister Island to fish in the outgoing tide for reds.  No takers for the Reds because the reds was not in the mood for eating!  End up caught over 100 small dink trout and one 22 inch trout.

Call it off at 1130am this morning and went to JB'a to meet Palmcoaster and his family for lunch and check out my ride.  His son is really impress how skinny it can run through the skinniest water no plm at all.  I had my LT25 with my 25hp merc tilt up the shallow water drive and shooting rooster tail running wide open across the skinniest water we ever ran. I have his son witness and prove that I'm not lying about my gheenoe ran 8" of  water no plm at all.   Don't ask me how I do it and that's the secret! :lol:  :shock:  :shock:  :twisted: 

End up Sold my gheenoe right on the spot today


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

so whats the plan for a new ride?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> so whats the plan for a new ride?


no plans....going back to school and look for a house with plenty of property. I have a white 15.4 highsider for now.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Knowing you, I'm sure you'll have at least four replacement boats within the next six months! ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Knowing you, I'm sure you'll have at least four replacement boats within the next six months!  ;D



My gheenoe dealer license is expired already....so no more boats for awhile. ;D


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

I agree with ham he will not be long with just one Boat!


----------

